# Removing The Haze From A Bubble Skylight - *** Restoration Completed With Pictures ***



## thefulminator

The skylight over my shower in my Outback had turned hazy this year. There appears to be no other problems with it. What should I use to remove the haze? I have seen videos on Youtube of people removing the haze from plastic headlights with toothpaste but I'm not sure if that would also work with the skylight. I am assuming they are both polycarbonate. Would gel-gloss work? Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob in Virginia

I would stay away from toothpaste, too abrasive. Gel-gloss may be ok. There are a number of good headlight polishing systems that could work. I use Mothers and it did fine on the DW's headlights. No matter what you use, test it on a small area on the side/corner first to make sure it doesn't scratch up the plastic.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We went the other way... I used a scotch brite pad and scuffed her up good with swirls. Creates an opaque look to the skylight, and protects my DW from have the birds watch her when she's in the shower...


----------



## Jimmie

This is the stuff that I use a couple of times per year PlastX for great results!

Jimmie


----------



## thefulminator

I called Gel-Gloss and was told not to use it unless it was an opaque skylight. I also called Tap Plastics. All they do is plastic stuff so they should know. I was told to come in a get some samples of Novus Plastic Polish to see how it works. Will give that a try.


----------



## thefulminator

Did some research on-line and here is how it all went.

Cleaned the skylight with 409. Removed the oxidation with Megruiar's Plastx. Cleaned with 409 again. Finished with Turtle Wax Ice Polish which has UV inhibitors to help keep this from happening again. The towels were white. That Mdguiar's is light blue and the brown stuff is what it took off the skylight.


----------



## crunchman12002

Jimmie said:


> This is the stuff that I use a couple of times per year PlastX for great results!
> 
> Jimmie


x2 works great


----------



## thefulminator

Something else interesting on the skylight work. After finishing the application of the Turtle Wax Ice, I decided to touch up some of the Dicor around the skylight. You know how Dicor makes stringy stuff when you pull the caulking gun away from where you are applying the sealant. The stuff gets everywhere and it's a pain to remove. The strings that landed on the skylight wouldn't stick to the Ice at all. Just wiped them off. Seems to be good stuff so far. I only bought it a couple days ago and really liked how it works on the truck. You can put it on everything except for the glass. It really makes the black rubber and plastic look good and beads water well.


----------

